# Black Ghost Knife.



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a 209 liter tank(55 gallons) that I'm making into a sorority I wanted to know if I could put a black ghost knife in there with the girls and some male guppy's?
If this would not work then what other fish could you suggest?

Thank you 

Edit: There will be plenty of coverage for all fish.


----------



## BittyB (Jun 19, 2013)

While they are the more gentle of the knives, I dunno about that. I've heard of some say they are OK in communities with some small fish, and some have said they've nipped at tails and eat guppies. They work on sonar so I imagine some get rather irritated at schools of active fish all the time. I would search around other forums and read what experienced BGK owners have to say. It seems most people put them in a semi-aggressive setup than with community fish as thats far more chance of compatibility success.

Also you do know they get rather big right? A 55 wont be enough space in like a year.


----------



## kvw1988 (May 13, 2013)

I wouldn't do it. I want one too but when they grow up they're 18 inches long. I also read that they'll eat the smaller fish. I think there's a brown knife and it looks similar but it doesn't get as big but as far as aggression I think they're about the same as the black ones.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, the african brown knife is much better suited for a 55 gallon tank. I really wouldn't keep one in a smaller tank, but as long as you don't stock with larger fish I think it will be just fine. Bettas are too big for it to eat, but a large knife could eat a small guppy. As far as compatibility, that's something you would have to find out on your own I think. I can see it going either way, really.


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you guys, you have been so much help


----------



## Serqet (Jul 27, 2013)

Um... I wouldn't put a knife in with your other fish. The black knife, while more passive than its relatives, is still a "hunter" by nature. Your betta's pretty tail would be way too attractive for it; and the guppies would just be food. It would do better with either a tank of its own, or with fish that are larger than it until its grown. By that time, it will not consider the other fish as prey. I may be new to the betta world but i've had knife fish before and speak from the loss of my angels... knife fish do not play well with others.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

A knife is too big for 55. Also I'm pretty sure they have an electric current. They hunt prey by zapping  not a good idea with little bettas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I dont think that they don't zap their prey - they use a weak electrical field to "see". Their eyesight is not good, so they use this ability they have to navigate. That's the whole reason the ghost house works for them - they can feel safe and protected, and yet we can still see it.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Ah i see. i might be confused with some other fish...
or I'm making up stories 
regardless i would probably worry for my bettas with a ghost knife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

